# 1962 Olivebank winch's



## johnycorgi (Sep 29, 2019)

I am in the prep stage of building a 1/200 scale model of the 1962 H&W build Olivebank ( Cloverbank class).
If anybody could help me with pictures of the deck winch's especially the heavy lift winch's it would be a great help


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/199040/title/olivebank-1970/cat/510 - fore deck,Olivebank.

Most aerial shots taken don’t show enough detail of the deck arrangement. Try ‘search’ on SN photos for Bank line ships of that class and you just might find what you are looking for.


----------



## johnycorgi (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the photo's - the deck picture is just what I needed - and you are right so many pictures by aerial don't show enough detail which is frustrating.


----------

